# World Series 2014



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't think anyone really gives a shit, but KC or SF??

Game one went to SF, pretty one sided too.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 22, 2014)

game 2 went to the KC royals pretty lopsided too


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2014)

Go Giants!


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 23, 2014)

Go Royals!


----------



## madagaskar (Oct 25, 2014)

i like to say EL Classico..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 30, 2014)

Bumgarner!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2014)

Dodger fans are not happy about the Giants......


----------

